# IP auslesen, ändern



## Guest (22. Nov 2006)

Hi,

Ist es möglich die IP-Adresse, Mac-Adresse von dem localen PC auszulesen oder auch zu ändern?

Mfg Markus


----------



## w00t (22. Nov 2006)

hi,
auslesen ja, ändern nein. (eine MAC sollte man niemals ändern, da diese einzigartig sein sollen | und ja, man kann eine MAC ändern, aber ich glaube nicht das man das "mal eben so" mit java machen kann.)
Das auslesen der MAC is auch nicht so einfach:

Guck mal hier: javainsel
unter punkt: 
_16.14 Tiefer liegende Netzwerkeigenschaften_

Wie man die IP ausließt steht da auch.

// EDIT:
Die IP vergiebt der Provider (t-online z.B.). Also sollte es normalerweise nicht möglich sein diese selber ändern zu können, außer durch das trennen und wiederverbinden der Internetverbindung.


----------



## Guest (22. Nov 2006)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich meine die IP die man in Windows einstellt, also z.b. wenn man 2 PC miteinander verbindet.
Kann man die mit einem java-Prog ändern?

Gruß Markus


----------



## meez (22. Nov 2006)

Die MAC  kannst du nicht direkt auslesen...Und um die zu ändern, müsstest du schon mit dem Lötkolben dahinter, da die auch Herstellerabhängig ist...
Auch die IP des OS kannst du nicht direkt aus Java ändern...


----------



## Wildcard (22. Nov 2006)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und um die zu ändern, müsstest du schon mit dem Lötkolben dahinter, da die auch Herstellerabhängig ist...


Die kann man auch mit Software(des Herstellers) ändern.
Ist mir zufällig bekannt, da ich mal mit unerklärlichen Netzwerkproblemen zu kämpfen hatte und nach langer Zeit endlich rausgefunden habe das einige Karten mit einem Produktionfehler ausgeliefert wurden und die MAC-Adresse genullt war  :autsch:


----------



## thE_29 (23. Nov 2006)

Die MAC Adresse geht ab Win2k im Windows umstellen 

Nur weiß das kaum einer 

Netzwerkverbdinung -> Eigenschaften -> Konfigurieren -> Erweitert

Dann gibts wo Netzwerkadresse (bei meiner 2ten heißts zb: Lokale verwaltete Adresse) oder wenns auf englisch ist was anderes!

Dort muss man dann die gewünschte Mac Adresse (ohne Doppelpunkte) eintragen


----------



## The_S (23. Nov 2006)

Englisch wäre dann wohl "Locally Administered Address"!? Und das is wirklich die öffentliche MAC, die ma damit ändern kann? Das "lokal" macht mich n bisschen stutzig


----------



## thE_29 (23. Nov 2006)

Na das habe ich eigentlich noch gar net getestet!

Aber für nen Kabelanschluss habe ich das mal machen müssen und da hat es geklappt (Inet geht nur wenn bestimme Mac Adresse dran hängt)


----------



## meez (23. Nov 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die kann man auch mit Software(des Herstellers) ändern.



Ja, kann ich mir heutzutage gut vorstellen...Als ich das letzte mal eine Netzwerkkarte von Hand ausgewechselt habe, da war die Mac noch in einem ROM drin, heutzutage sind das ja alles EEPROM oder Flash Chips...


----------

